

Unbundling, Duck Duck Go, and Native Advertising - mergesort
http://runtimeintrospection.tumblr.com/post/101344879837/unbundling-duck-duck-go-and-native-advertising

======
dbkahn
Sales = helping people pick the thing they know they want

Marketing = figuring out what people might want and giving them guidance

Domain knowledge is helpful for both of these, but so is contextual history.
That is why Pinterest is so brilliant. They are building a highly personal
style graph and in many ways, that will be easier to monetize than Facebook's
social graph.

